

Context.IO 2.0 API - New features Pull email data into your app - sjsjsj
http://blog.context.io/2012/05/new-additions-to-context-io-2-0/

======
alooPotato
We at streak.com use contextIO and have to say its pretty awesome. I'm
ecstatic I don't need to know how IMAP works.

Their dev support is top notch - highly recommend.

~~~
alooPotato
Also worth mentioning that their API test console is awesome. Anyone making an
API should take a look at their console - super easy to test different calls.

------
coopr
Absolutely loved contextIO when we built our Email Analytics feature at
Wishery - great API, and great dev support.

~~~
sjsjsj
we love wishery!

------
jldavid
Congrats to the Context.IO team!

